# Grenoble to Briançon (D1091) closed



## briantrumpet (25 Jun 2015)

Just in case you're planning a tour taking in this road, it's likely to be closed for the foreseeable future, as the Tunnel de Chambon is on the move, along with 250,000 tonnes of hillside. It's been closed since April, when they were thinking they could patch a section of the tunnel, but in the past few days the whole hillside has moved a bit towards the lake, and not surprisingly, they've abandoned work for the time being. It's a major disaster for the tourist industry there, as it makes the valley a dead end from both sides, and there are no easy alternative routes. They are even now talking about children having to attend completely different schools, as their normal ones are inaccessible.

They are talking about spending 5m euros on making a single-track road for local traffic on the opposite side of the lake, but even if started straight away, won't be ready till November.

It's all a bit grim. If you are in any doubt about how bad it is, here are a couple of photos ... one of them in the tunnel a day or so before abandoning work on it, and the second of the slipping hillside above the tunnel:


----------



## Winnershsaint (25 Jun 2015)

Implications for Stage 20 of the tour and has already caused a re-routing of La Marmotte as it has shut the Lauteret descent back to Bourg D'Oisans. My next door neighbour was in the area a couple of weeks ago and was told by locals that that simple remedial work will be insufficient to sort this out.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jun 2015)

Winnershsaint said:


> Implications for Stage 20 of the tour and has already caused a re-routing of La Marmotte as it has shut the Lauteret descent back to Bourg D'Oisans. My next door neighbour was in the area a couple of weeks ago and was told by locals that that simple remedial work will be insufficient to sort this out.


Indeed. I reckon if the stuff doesn't fall into the lake by itself, they might think about helping it along, but I suspect it might be years rather than months before the main road is open again. They've stopped boats using the lake because of the risks of 250,000 tonnes of rocks falling into it. Prior to that locals had been trying to make a lakeside track along the shoreline under the tunnel.


----------



## Winnershsaint (25 Jun 2015)

For anyone interested this is the route of the Marmotte this year and possibly for some years to come.
http://www.sportive.com/la-marmotte-2015/518494/marmotte-granfondo-2015-revised-route-announced


----------



## Winnershsaint (25 Jun 2015)

Hmmm so good I posted twice!!!!!


----------



## andrew_s (25 Jun 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> They are talking about spending 5m euros on making a single-track road for local traffic on the opposite side of the lake, but even if started straight away, won't be ready till November.


There's a possible bike route on the south side of the lake, here (geoportail link)

From the lakeside at the bottom of the Ravin de Darrere back to the Lauteret road is rideable jeep track, but the section up/down the hill to Cuculet is all hidden by trees in the aerial photos, and it's footpath at the Cuculet end - still, it's not that far to have to walk.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2015)

andrew_s said:


> There's a possible bike route on the south side of the lake, here (geoportail link)
> 
> From the lakeside at the bottom of the Ravin de Darrere back to the Lauteret road is rideable jeep track, but the section up/down the hill to Cuculet is all hidden by trees in the aerial photos, and it's footpath at the Cuculet end - still, it's not that far to have to walk.


I'm guessing that that is the track they are talking about making into a proper (single track) road. I did see a video somewhere of the locals trying to make it more accessible, I think.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2015)

From this link, they are saying that all work will cease on the tunnel until the land slippage into the lake has occurred - they seem certain it will. Assuming it doesn't damage the dam they are saying that the 'rive gauche' solution would be a road of 5.3km and 3.5m wide on the opposite side of the lake to the tunnel, with passing places, for vehicles up to 19 tonnes.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2015)

Quite a nice English summary of the situation at present, including a nice bit of video of more stuff falling into the tunnel: http://www.2alpesnet.com/news/the-chambon-tunnel-when-will-the-mountain-fall-685794


----------



## bianchi1 (26 Jun 2015)

I'm out that way at the moment, staying just up the valley in Vaujany. The road up from Grenoble seems a bit quieter than normal with all traffic to Briancon being sent via Gap or Italy, but mostly it must be a nightmare for anyone living in Bourg who has to regularly travel on that stretch.

On the plus side I have had to cancel my plans to cycle up the Galibier and have another cold beer instead!


----------



## swansonj (26 Jun 2015)

So what was the original route up the valley before they built the tunnel?


----------



## bianchi1 (26 Jun 2015)

swansonj said:


> So what was the original route up the valley before they built the tunnel?



The lake is a result of a huge dam, so my guess is the original road just ran nicely along the valley floor.


----------



## swansonj (26 Jun 2015)

bianchi1 said:


> The lake is a result of a huge dam, so my guess is the original road just ran nicely along the valley floor.


Ah. Yes. Fairly obvious when someone else points it out!


----------



## theloafer (28 Jun 2015)

bianchi1 said:


> I'm out that way at the moment, staying just up the valley in Vaujany. The road up from Grenoble seems a bit quieter than normal with all traffic to Briancon being sent via Gap or Italy, but mostly it must be a nightmare for anyone living in Bourg who has to regularly travel on that stretch.
> 
> On the plus side I have had to cancel my plans to cycle up the Galibier and have another cold beer instead!



but you will have missed a great view  ....almost at the top


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jul 2015)

Haha, they are thinking about bombing the hill to bring the whole lot down. http://www.francebleu.fr/infos/tunn...detruire-la-montagne-coups-de-missile-2468671 - I hope they film it if they do, as it could be rather spectacular.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jul 2015)

They reckon 2 miliion tonnes of hill will be sliding into the lake this weekend. The slippage has accelerated to 60cm a day. http://www.lemedia05.com/2015/24170...t-de-terrain-devrait-se-produire-ce-week-end/


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> They reckon 2 miliion tonnes of hill will be sliding into the lake this weekend. The slippage has accelerated to 60cm a day. http://www.lemedia05.com/2015/24170...t-de-terrain-devrait-se-produire-ce-week-end/


Is that you in the red coat?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2015)

I don't think it would be a good weekend to go sailing on that lake ...!


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Is that you in the red coat?


Haha. I did a double-take when I zoomed in and realised that someone was just a few feet from 2 million tonnes of sliding mountain.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2015)

The things folk will do for a selfie, second of social media fame.

Thanks for starting this thread, OP, i had plans to go this way in the future.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jul 2015)

Rather a nice photo here, accompanying an article today suggesting that there will be a portion fall off today (it's now moving at a metre per day), with the major fall being tomorrow evening. I'm not sure I'd feel terribly happy about living in the village perched halfway up that slope, even if the geologists are saying it's safe.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jul 2015)

Should be happening round now ... the sirens are going... http://www.dici.fr/actu/2015/07/04/...nent-annonce-vers-15h-sirenes-retentir-614596


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jul 2015)

This looks like it'll be updated ... still anticipated this evening... looking forward to seeing the video, if it happens in daylight. http://www.ledauphine.com/faits-divers/2015/07/03/le-terrain-glisse-a-la-vitesse-d-un-metre-par-jour


----------



## psmiffy (6 Jul 2015)

> According to the latest models, 100,000 m³ should therefore fall into the night and the rest of the 800 000 m³ of earth by Sunday evening.



So did it happen?


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2015)

psmiffy said:


> So did it happen?


A few hundred tonnes have splashed into the lake, but still no biggie. The locals really want this to happen now, so that they can get on with assessing what to do next, and their worst fear is that it just carries on with a few hundred tonnes here and a few hundred tonnes there, with the mountain just shifting. They are now saying (hoping) that it'll be "this week". http://www.lepoint.fr/environnement...s-la-chute-finale-06-07-2015-1942847_1927.php

I suppose you could call this a cliffhanger.


----------



## psmiffy (7 Jul 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> A few hundred tonnes have splashed into the lake, but still no biggie. The locals really want this to happen now, so that they can get on with assessing what to do next, and their worst fear is that it just carries on with a few hundred tonnes here and a few hundred tonnes there, with the mountain just shifting. They are now saying (hoping) that it'll be "this week". http://www.lepoint.fr/environnement...s-la-chute-finale-06-07-2015-1942847_1927.php


Trouble is in my experience that is exactly what does happen in this sort of slip - tends to toddle slowly downhill rather than in an almighty whoosh


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Trouble is in my experience that is exactly what does happen in this sort of slip - tends to toddle slowly downhill rather than in an almighty whoosh


Bring on the missiles!!


----------



## psmiffy (7 Jul 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> Bring on the missiles!!



Would be interesting - estimated slip volume is 800k cu.m - so around 1.5M Tonnes of rock to bring down - how much TNT?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2015)

If it all did go at the same time, could a resultant lake tsunami cause havoc in the area? (I don't know if there are nearby villages which could get swamped.)


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> If it all did go at the same time, could a resultant lake tsunami cause havoc in the area? (I don't know if there are nearby villages which could get swamped.)


ERDF (the infrastructure part of EDF) which manages the lake, says no. The water level has already been reduced substantially because of some issues with the dam, but the wave resulting from the slippage has been forecast to be 2-4m high, so no threat, according to them.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jul 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> ERDF (the infrastructure part of EDF) which manages the lake, says no. The water level has already been reduced substantially because of some issues with the dam, but the wave resulting from the slippage has been forecast to be 2-4m high, so no threat, according to them.


The latest is that they are considering draining the reservoir in order to try to make the slippage more likely. http://www.dici.fr/actu/2015/07/08/tunnel-chambon-place-purge-hydraulique-616146

... I think I'll not be holding my breath for the time being.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jul 2015)

To sve me struggling with the french mr trumpet, how does the draining make the fall more likely?

As you can maybe tell such matters aren't my strong point. But i am interested.


----------



## psmiffy (8 Jul 2015)

Removes some support for the toe of the slip plus in the short term the slip mass will be effectively heavier - I still think it will trundle down slowly or maybe even at some point stop


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jul 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Removes some support for the toe of the slip plus in the short term the slip mass will be effectively heavier - I still think it will trundle down slowly or maybe even at some point stop


That latter possibility would be the absolute worst outcome - I think if that happened they'd have to resort to the explosive option - until the 2 million tonnes of stuff has come down they won't be able to start work on reconnecting the communities. It's being brought up at national level, as it is killing a great part of the local tourist industry, as well as disrupting people's work and schooling.


----------



## whosadam (8 Jul 2015)

I've spent a bit of time around this area through the winters and I want to cycle around here next summer.

Has anyone cycled the long route over the col de croix to San Martin D-Arc then down to south coming out to the east of La Grave.
I've not seen the road but i can imagine its stunning.
The route we have planned doesn't go over this (but I could be persuaded...)

Definitely a blow for the towns that end of the road - The silver lining in all this is that the skiers have a quieter mountain to play on.


----------



## psmiffy (8 Jul 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> I think if that happened they'd have to resort to the explosive option



The French have a lot of experience bringing down snow in the Alps with explosives but this is a totally different ball game - much more friction holding it up and now estimated at 1M cu.m. - a small matter of 2MT to mobilise - I have not read anywhere on the origon/cause (may be a pre-existing glacial slip) of the slip but looking at the pictures the backscar does not seem to be onto the intact rock - there might be another one behind it


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jul 2015)

For comparison, here's what happens when gravity makes bits of mountains fall off:







This is Le Claps, near Luc-en-Diois. Quite an interesting history (try Google Translate if your French is rusty): https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claps - it crated a 300 hectare lake back in the 15th Century, which then became the focus of several conflicts, as lakes in limestone environments are highly prized. A slight irony that they are talking about draining another lake in order to help a landslip happen.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jul 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Removes some support for the toe of the slip plus in the short term the slip mass will be effectively heavier - I still think it will trundle down slowly or maybe even at some point stop


Haha... now they are thinking about RAISING the water level by 3.5m... do I hear collective head-scratching and shoulder shrugging? http://www.ledauphine.com/isere-sud...cture-va-tester-une-montee-du-niveau-de-l-eau


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2015)

I think they should tie a safety rope round the waist of that person in the red coat and then ask them to jump up and down vigorously until the vibrations make the landslide take place!


----------



## psmiffy (10 Jul 2015)

It doesnt say in the article - but I assume it has stopped? I assume the water level is the only thing that they have that they can play with - they are not a very patient lot 

(the water level is nice and low now - there was an Italian dam - Vujont - that a landslide caused a Tsunami in the late 1950s - overtopped with 2000 killed)


----------



## psmiffy (23 Jul 2015)

I assume that nothing has happened



> For over one hundred days already, the landslide is delayed. Since the closure to traffic of the tunnel Chambon (Isère), threatened by the collapse of a mountain pan, on April 10, the village of La Grave (Hautes-Alpes) lives in slow motion, isolated from the rest of the region.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Aug 2015)

psmiffy said:


> I assume that nothing has happened


It's all still moving, but slowly. http://www.lemedia05.com/tag/tunnel-du-chambon/


----------



## Ricey155 (22 Sep 2015)

Riding yesterday from huez, La sareene to mizeon they were blowing up parts up over the opposite side :-(

The long way round only for a while


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Sep 2015)

This is a rather good photo of the slipping chunk of hillside and tunnel:






There's even talk of opening the tunnel before the winter "as long as the work commences by mid-September"... though others are, er, doubtful. I'm guessing that caution will win out. http://www.lemedia05.com/2015/26284...solution-technique-pour-rouvrir-avant-lhiver/


----------



## psmiffy (22 Sep 2015)

I cannot see that the tunnel will ever be reopened - features like this can remain unstable but stable for thousands of years - I doubt they even know the full extent of the potential instability


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Sep 2015)

psmiffy said:


> I cannot see that the tunnel will ever be reopened - features like this can remain unstable but stable for thousands of years - I doubt they even know the full extent of the potential instability


I wouldn't disagree. Obviously as a trumpeter I'm fully qualified to make such an assessment.


----------



## Ticktockmy (22 Sep 2015)

Casting my geologist eye on the picture, I can see that there is evidence of a very large historical slumping in the area which would have been checked for stability one would have hoped before the tunnel was bored through. The fresh slip is small in comparison and I think is fairly local looking at the picture, stabilizing the rock in the area will not present too much a problem, if very little water has gotten into any fractures that the the fresh and past slumping has produced. but of cause if the cost of reopening is prohibitive it might well be cheaper to cut a new road through at lake level.


----------



## psmiffy (22 Sep 2015)

yup



Ticktockmy said:


> I can see that there is evidence of a very large historical slumping in the area which would have been checked for stability one would have hoped before the tunnel was bored through.



tunnel was opened around 1935 - so their ability to carry out a little aerial geomorphology might have been a little limited - possibly ditto any drilling programme


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Sep 2015)

I hadn't realised that stuff moved quite a bit more at the end of July. A nice large photo here:







http://www.montagnes-magazine.com/a...alls-glissement-montagne-est-nouveau-accelere


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Sep 2015)

The department website seems very much of the opinion that a new tunnel to join up after the collapsing bit will be built. https://www.isere.fr/deplacements/t...e-pour-le-percement-d'un-tunnel-de-dérivation


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Sep 2015)

It looks like the work to make a road on the rive gauche of the lake is continuing apace:

*La route de secours sera achevée fin octobre*

*




*
"Les travaux d’aménagement de la route de secours en rive gauche avancent à bon rythme, conformément au planning établi. Cet itinéraire bis, solution transitoire dans l'attente d'un rétablissement durable de la RD 1091, sera achevé fin octobre, sauf aléas majeurs. Côté Hautes-Alpes, la plateforme est aménagée sur 4 km (sur les 5,3 km à réaliser) avant mise en œuvre de la couche de roulement. L’éperon rocheux, qui fait l’objet de tirs de mine réguliers et qui constitue la principale difficulté de l’opération, sera franchi en toute fin de chantier. La mise en place le long de l’itinéraire de protections contre les chutes de blocs, est quant à elle réalisée à 80%. Cette route de secours est aménagée pour permettre le trafic local et fera l’objet de mesures particulières pour les périodes d’affluence touristique. Un autre itinéraire d’accès aux Hautes Alpes sera par ailleurs conseillé."

That all basically says that this alternative minor road will be finished by the end of October, with anti-rockfall defences in place. No doubt it'll be a great relief to the locals, apart from anyone else.

https://www.isere.fr/actualite?itemid=467


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Oct 2015)

A couple of weeks behind, but the new minor road on the other side of the lake should be open mid-November: http://www.lemedia05.com/tag/tunnel-du-chambon/ - not a bad effort, since this is what they had to contend with (and I suspect it'll be a fairly spectacular little detour):


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Oct 2015)

Impressed. Very.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Oct 2015)

Blue Hills said:


> Impressed. Very.


This is one of the bits about the French I love. It's evident in their mad balcony roads, and bridges like the one at Millau. It's almost like the art of the sculptor, looking at the shapes that nature has given them to work with, and seeing the shapes of roads beneath the surface. And then making it happen.

I have a suspicion the if this were in Britain, there would have been a few years of feasibility reports, engineering surveys, budget enquiries, and H&S studies before starting. The French start digging, as see if it falls down.


----------



## psmiffy (18 Oct 2015)

It is going to be a very expensive cycle path in a few years time


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Oct 2015)

Another rather explosive view of the works:

http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...maines-1-mois-jean-pierre-barbier-830983.html


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Nov 2015)

Looks like the new road should be open around 22 November...






http://www.lemedia05.com/2015/28408...-ouvrir-a-la-circulation-vers-le-22-novembre/


----------



## psmiffy (17 Nov 2015)

Few bobs worth of rock bolts there


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Nov 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Few bobs worth of rock bolts there


I think this is one of my favourite ones closer to home, the descent from Col de Menéé - I guess it's all part of French road engineers' training...


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Dec 2015)

It's open: https://www.isere.fr/deplacements/tunnel-chambon-actualites/la-route-de-secours-est-ouverte - so I assume the Galibier will be back in the Marmotte next year.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Dec 2015)

Don't know if this will work... but it whets the appetite:


----------



## psmiffy (2 Dec 2015)

Very impressive - both the application of the Engineering and how quickly they managed to achieve it


----------



## Winnershsaint (2 Sep 2016)

Any news on this? Will be in Bourg d'Oisans the week running up to La Marmotte 2017.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Sep 2016)

Winnershsaint said:


> Any news on this? Will be in Bourg d'Oisans the week running up to La Marmotte 2017.


Haven't Googled it lately, but the Isère Département website was saying later this year, I think, for reopening the revised tunnel.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Sep 2016)

Nice pictures here, but a while to go yet... https://www.isere.fr/actualites/le-grand-tunnel-du-chambon


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Sep 2016)

Here ya go: http://m.france3-regions.francetvin...el+du+chambon$prmd=ivnsm$source=lnms$tbm=nws&
Saying that they hope to open it temporarily for the winter season mid Dec 2016, close it again to complete the works, and reopen permamently mid Dec 2017.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Sep 2016)

Now I'm wondering how my tour group will get from Col du Galibier to Bourg-d'Oisans. Is the route south of the lake practical for road bikes?


----------



## Norry1 (5 Sep 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Now I'm wondering how my tour group will get from Col du Galibier to Bourg-d'Oisans. Is the route south of the lake practical for road bikes?



Yes. Well it was in July when I was there. A bit narrow so take care.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Oct 2016)

Interesting - this report is saying that they will open the tunnel for the summer season too: https://www.lemedia05.com/2016/3722...la-nouvelle-galerie-avance-a-vitesse-grand-v/ - a later report from 11 September says that 60% of the tunnelling had been done, so all's on target.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Oct 2016)

It was still closed when our cycle touring group rode through there on Sep 16. That was the day I wimped out and sat in the van, but the others took the detour around the south of Lac du Chambon, the road RS1091, which showed evidence of having recently been sealed with black bitumen.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Oct 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It was still closed when our cycle touring group rode through there on Sep 16.


See higher up - planning to open mid-December for the winter season. Some terrific photos here ... just 80 metres to go for the actual tunnelling as of last week. https://www.isere.fr/actualites/le-grand-tunnel-du-chambon


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2016)

Your intrepid (armchair) reporter is pleased to announce that they have finished digging the tunnel, and it will be opened mid-December, until 6 March, then closed again (apart from the height of the summer) until late 2017 (to allow all the stuff like lighting & finishing to be completed). The stuff about lighting makes me wonder if there will be some temporary lighting in place - at nearly 1km, if you plan to cycle here, I'd certainly take some very good lights, if you want to make sure you won't have a long diversion. In any case, I suspect the little road south of the lake will be more pleasant! But if tunnels light your fire...

If you can read French, this is informative https://www.lemedia05.com/2016/3895...acheve-louverture-fixee-au-15-decembre-video/


----------



## Winnershsaint (25 Oct 2016)

Thanks for the update bt. Does height of the summer include the last week in June?


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2016)

Winnershsaint said:


> Thanks for the update bt. Does height of the summer include the last week in June?


I'd guess not - just the French school holidays, I suspect.


----------



## andrew_s (26 Oct 2016)

Mid-July to mid-August on the previously linked plans


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Oct 2016)

andrew_s said:


> Mid-July to mid-August on the previously linked plans


Aha, good spot.


----------



## Winnershsaint (30 Oct 2016)

OK so it's closed in June. BTW has anyone ridden along the RS1091.


----------



## Norry1 (30 Oct 2016)

Do you mean the diversion? If so, yes.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Dec 2016)

It's open now for the winter season. Judging by the video it'll have decent space for cyclists in the new bit. http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...tre-isere-haute-alpes-c-est-fait-1157271.html


----------



## busdennis (8 Jun 2017)

can anybody confirm if this road is still open or has it closed again. thanks


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Jun 2017)

busdennis said:


> can anybody confirm if this road is still open or has it closed again. thanks


I second that. I'll be riding through it on June 28th, although I personally saw the alternative route (RS1091) last September, and it looks easy enough to ride (although I wasn't on a bike at the time).


----------



## busdennis (8 Jun 2017)

looking on strava its open for cycling but i'm checking for the car. i plan to cycling via the Telegraphe and meet the Mrs at the top of the Galibier and then drive on to bourg d oisans


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jun 2017)

busdennis said:


> can anybody confirm if this road is still open or has it closed again. thanks


I think it's only open for the height of the summer season will see if I can search out more info later.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jun 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I second that. I'll be riding through it on June 28th, although I personally saw the alternative route (RS1091) last September, and it looks easy enough to ride (although I wasn't on a bike at the time).


Hautes-Alpes website saying it's closed till 13 July:


D1091 Grand tunnel du Chambon en Isère, la route est fermée pour cause de travaux de construction depuis le 6/03/17 à 11:25, jusqu au 13/07/17 à 8:00, . Déviation : par les routes nationales 94, et 85 via Gap, ou par Chambéry, et le tunnel du Fréjus, tarif réduit sous conditions (renseignements auprès des Offices de tourisme).

I'm assuming that the rather stunning-looking road on the other side of the lake is open to cyclists.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Jun 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Hautes-Alpes website saying it's closed till 13 July:
> 
> 
> D1091 Grand tunnel du Chambon en Isère, la route est fermée pour cause de travaux de construction depuis le 6/03/17 à 11:25, jusqu au 13/07/17 à 8:00, . Déviation : par les routes nationales 94, et 85 via Gap, ou par Chambéry, et le tunnel du Fréjus, tarif réduit sous conditions (renseignements auprès des Offices de tourisme).
> ...


RS1091 it is, then.  Looks like a nice enough route, from what I saw before.


----------



## busdennis (10 Jun 2017)

thanks for the help. i may not be the sharpest tool in the box, but are you saying its open for cycling but closed to motor vehicles


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jun 2017)

busdennis said:


> thanks for the help. i may not be the sharpest tool in the box, but are you saying its open for cycling but closed to motor vehicles


The main road is shut for all vehicles


busdennis said:


> thanks for the help. i may not be the sharpest tool in the box, but are you saying its open for cycling but closed to motor vehicles


As far as I can see the main road north of the lake (D1091) is completely closed to traffic, the Route se Secours south of the lake (RS1091) is open to bikes and local/light traffic at all times (unless it's closed for any unexpoected safety reasons) http://www.hautes-alpes.fr/evenement/752/1639-actualite.htm


----------



## busdennis (10 Jun 2017)

thankyou.


----------



## Winnershsaint (12 Jun 2017)

This might give you an idea of what it is like.This is from west to east
www.youtube.com/watch?v=58B7gHzfcsE


----------



## Winnershsaint (12 Jun 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I second that. I'll be riding through it on June 28th, although I personally saw the alternative route (RS1091) last September, and it looks easy enough to ride (although I wasn't on a bike at the time).


I'm there that week also


----------

